# ISO Salad Help



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

My question is...if you were serving green salad with tomatoes, etc. How would you make it for someone who can't chew food?

I am about dying for a salad. I thought of processing the lettuce, hopefully not pureeing, and other greens. Separately process the tomatoes, onions, olives, etc. and add to lettuce and dress. 

Does this sound like it might work? Or will I just end up with lettuce mulch?


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting question and idea....it migh be like a chunky gazpacho?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Interesting question and idea....it migh be like a chunky gazpacho?


 
That might be the way I have to go, cold fresh veg soup.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Dec 11, 2010)

If you add italian dressing would it be like a veggie pesto?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That might be the way I have to go, cold fresh veg soup.



I would.  You can always shred lettuce, but the rest - eh, not so much.

I make an easy gazpacho with tomato juice and some salsa.  You could top it with shredded lettuce or just have some shredded lettuce with dressing on the side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

I was really hoping for a salad I could eat with a fork...the swallowing thing is tricky with shredded lettuce, I tried.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was really hoping for a salad I could eat with a fork...the swallowing thing is tricky with shredded lettuce, I tried.



I don't know, Princess, but maybe you're getting ahead of yourself.  You'd hate yourself if you irritate those gums too much just yet.  Maybe make a salad for Shrek and just take a little bit for yourself to try it out.  Who knows, maybe you are ready and then you can steal his salad.

Another way to keep from overdoing it would be to include hard boiled eggs, quartered, in the salad.  They help you fill up and also make stinky farts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I don't know, Princess, but maybe you're getting ahead of yourself. You'd hate yourself if you irritate those gums too much just yet. Maybe make a salad for Shrek and just take a little bit for yourself to try it out. Who knows, maybe you are ready and then you can steal his salad.
> 
> Another way to keep from overdoing it would be to include hard boiled eggs, quartered, in the salad. They help you fill up and also make stinky farts.


 
EHH!  Shrek won't even try to eat with his teeth in.  I'm working on cheese crackers tonight.  I did okay earlier with scrambled eggs and pulverized ham this morning.  Tonight is lentil soup with more pulverized ham.  I'll fix the salmon tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 11, 2010)

you would be amazed at how well you can eat salad totally without the teeth. ask me how i know. lol


----------



## Claire (Dec 11, 2010)

Something like a fresh salsa might do it for you.  Doesn't need to be Mexican, but finely chopped tomatoes and finely chopped greens, cukes, and the appropriate seasonings.  Things that can be swallowed whole, but also can be mashed between the tongue and roof of mouth before swallowing.  I don't think it necessarily has to be pureed; talk to the doctor, but I suspect a bit of bulk might be good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

babetoo said:


> you would be amazed at how well you can eat salad totally without the teeth. ask me how i know. lol


 
I'm going to have to give it a try!  Thanks, Babe!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 11, 2010)

Claire said:


> Something like a fresh salsa might do it for you. Doesn't need to be Mexican, but finely chopped tomatoes and finely chopped greens, cukes, and the appropriate seasonings. Things that can be swallowed whole, but also can be mashed between the tongue and roof of mouth before swallowing. I don't think it necessarily has to be pureed; talk to the doctor, but I suspect a bit of bulk might be good.


 
Thanks, Claire.  I'm doing well in the veggie department, but I really don't like overcooked vegetables.  Before this I was getting two fresh salads and at least one apple and one other fruit everyday.  I'm just not crazy about the diet switch.

Tomorrow, salad or at least some pulverized coleslaw.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 12, 2010)

How about tabouleh?


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 12, 2010)

What about a finely minced coleslaw like they make at KFC?






~Kathleen


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 12, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> What about a finely minced coleslaw like they make at KFC?
> 
> 
> 
> ~Kathleen


 
That's what I'm leaning towards.  My great grandmother made a reallly good one...now I know why


----------

